# Marketplace



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If you are a new member on a low post count you have delayed access to the market place and PM facility. This is part of our anti fraud policy due to past problems with fraudsters who ran frauds and confidence tricks via the PM (Private Message) system. Once they were reported to us we could ban them but they would open a new acount and continue. The delay to access we introduced stops this happening and makes the fraudsters go elsewhere. It's a shame that we had to do this to protect members.

Your options for access are:

(1) After you've posted for long enough (undisclosed and variable amount) we'll grant access. It won't take long if you keep interacting with the forum and posting. This is free.

(2) If you want instant access you can make a small contribution of £5 to our new TT forum and market place compensation fund, which has been set up to help anyone who becomes a victim of on-line fraud and for the benefit of members. The PayPal payment will verify your identity via a payment trail, we'll then grant full access and we'll also send you two TT Forum window stickers for your car like this:

Sticker size 6" x 0.9" (152 x 23 mm) 

*Click the image for details*

(3) Alternatively you can join the TT Owners Club and as they also require payment which identifies you, we will grant access but as the TTOC is a separate organisation you will need to obtain your unique TTOC membership number sig strip link first and post and display it on the forum, with your request for access, before one of our moderators can identify you and provide access.


----------

